# Bike suggestions for the g/f



## slicknick (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been quite an active cyclist over the last few years and my girlfriend has started to take a liking to the sport. The problem is the bike she currently has is from a dept store and I know she will never get serious unless a new bike is in the works. She tested a Specialized Dolce Vita and really liked the bike. The only problem is the price. I don't know if I want to buy a $1249 bike for her unless I know she is serious, but at the same time I do not want to go cheap and have her not like it either. I am looking for some suggestions on what models of brands to check out that would have something in her size (48cm) preferably a womens model and not mens. We are going to check other bike shops and see what Trek, Giant, and other big names have to offer but if anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated since my knowledge is men's bikes and she is to new to the sport to know what to look for. Thanks!


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Velo News has reviews, this month of entry level, women specific road bikes.
Bicycling magazine's reviews were last month?
You might want to take a look at those.
Don't know if they'll have those reviews online.

I think that $1200 is about the price point for entry level bikes.
Though I could be wrong.
Otherwise I'd start watching Craig's List.

I've got a Craig's List widget that I check a couple of times a day.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*48 Ruby comp*

If you go to the team estrogen (forum) web site, theres a girl selling a 48 Ruby comp, 2007, ridden 20 miles, full 105, I think she's asking $1400. The ad is under gear and accessories, For Sale/Wanted. You might want to give this site a gander. Lots of women on there buying smaller bikes talking about what they got. It might help.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife rides a women's specific Felt FW2 we got almost 2 months ago and she loves it to death. Just fit her wonderfully. This bike is way out of your price range, but they make an aluminum/carbon model with the exact same geometry for 1099.00 that has 105 components. We must have spent a week going from bike store to bike store before she found this and loved it. Of course, each bike for each person is going to fit and feel different, but for the price it's really worth taking a look at it. http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1508&pid=8694


----------

